# Jodie Marsh INBF winner.



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Just saw this via twitter, fair play to her. http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/4367551/Jodie-Marsh-wins-bodybuilding-world-championship.html


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

She has put the hard work in fair play to her. She seems to do nothing but cardio 12 hours a day


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

she's done brilliant ,amazing life transformation so good luck to her.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

My mrs would kill me but i like her!


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Veggie as well... Fair play


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah she's vegetarian if I remember rightly.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fair play to her, great role model for younger girls, much better example to set than Katie Price anyway, they both kind of came from the same mould/era, yet have since taken completely different paths.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

F.uckin hell - anymore eggs she would be cluckin !!!!

She annoys me a little TBH - Goes the gym for a couple of years and suddenly she's the main spokeswoman for the world of fitness and figure

As to if I would - Theo Walcott's sister is better .....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Happy for her.... she has suffered bad press for years...

Glad things are turning around for her


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> F.uckin hell - anymore eggs she would be cluckin !!!!
> 
> She annoys me a little TBH - Goes the gym for a couple of years and suddenly she's the main spokeswoman for the world of fitness and figure
> 
> As to if I would - Theo Walcott's sister is better .....


Neither would look twice at you .

Jodie looks great .


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I think she has done a great job of getting women toned and trained competitions into the public eye and the fact it causes such debate keeps the interest there.

Well done to her she deserves it.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to hate the girl, total slapper and dodgy nose, also girls that smoke give me the boak. Jodie then knuckled down and did become a fairly decent tattoo artist, and got some nice work done down her arm, stopped the smoking and got stuck into the bodybuilding. She may not have a clue as to what to do with her life but she's shown determination that is rare these days.

And yes, she would get it, several times


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> Neither would look twice at you .
> 
> Jodie looks great .


Know that for a fact do ya ?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> F.uckin hell - anymore eggs she would be cluckin !!!!
> 
> She annoys me a little TBH - Goes the gym for a couple of years and suddenly she's the main spokeswoman for the world of fitness and figure
> 
> As to if I would - Theo Walcott's sister is better .....


She doesn't annoy me, I see your point about her becoming the main spokesperson, but I think it's just coz she's in the public eye and she's transformed her body way more than any other celebrity (especially female) that she is going to get lots of publicity and people are going to want to know how she did it. I don't see it as a bad thing.

I watched her first BB documentary a couple of months ago, she came across as really humble and wasn't preaching to anyone, just down to earth and trying to learn as much as possible just like the rest of us, no high horses or anything.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Know that for a fact do ya ?


What makes you think she would pal .


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> She doesn't annoy me, I see your point about her becoming the main spokesperson, but I think it's just coz she's in the public eye and she's transformed her body way more than any other celebrity (especially female) that she is going to get lots of publicity and people are going to want to know how she did it. I don't see it as a bad thing.
> 
> I watched her first BB documentary a couple of months ago, she came across as really humble and wasn't preaching to anyone, just down to earth and trying to learn as much as possible just like the rest of us, no high horses or anything.


There are alot of "normal" IE not famous women who work 9 to 5 jobs and have had kids who deserve more praise than she does, who also compete for years and never get any recognition.

I bet she's got the best PT, a gym, a chef etc

Just desperate for attention no matter what and has been able to do whatever she wants whenever she feels like it .......


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> She doesn't annoy me, I see your point about her becoming the main spokesperson, but I think it's just coz she's in the public eye and she's transformed her body way more than any other celebrity (especially female) that she is going to get lots of publicity and people are going to want to know how she did it. I don't see it as a bad thing.
> 
> I watched her first BB documentary a couple of months ago, she came across as really humble and wasn't preaching to anyone, just down to earth and trying to learn as much as possible just like the rest of us, no high horses or anything.


I watched that documentary.. and totaly agree with you mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Top girl and it's good that she's being a spokes person as she's a well known figure (for the right or wrong reasons in some people's eyes) I can't see her getting BB'in some main stream being a bad thing at all


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> There are alot of "normal" IE not famous women who work 9 to 5 jobs and have had kids who deserve more praise than she does, who also compete for years and never get any recognition.
> 
> I bet she's got the best PT, a gym, a chef etc
> 
> Just desperate for attention no matter what and has been able to do whatever she wants whenever she feels like it .......


Yes, but women who work 9 to 5 are not in the public eye!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> There are alot of "normal" IE not famous women who work 9 to 5 jobs and have had kids who deserve more praise than she does, who also compete for years and never get any recognition.
> 
> I bet she's got the best PT, a gym, a chef etc
> 
> Just desperate for attention no matter what and has been able to do whatever she wants whenever she feels like it .......


Lol but what your missing is the fact she worked 12 hour days to afford the privilege .


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

I dont mind her at all tbh, shes looking awesome. Past press of her not done her any favours, but she seems to have found a goal and goo on her.

I certainly put her above that colossal [email protected] katie price.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

She seems alright to me. Good luck to her.

She does have a very blocky/strong midsection.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> There are alot of "normal" IE not famous women who work 9 to 5 jobs and have had kids who deserve more praise than she does, who also compete for years and never get any recognition.
> 
> *I bet she's got the best PT, a gym, a chef etc *
> 
> Just desperate for attention no matter what and has been able to do whatever she wants whenever she feels like it .......


You still have to put the work in.

I pay someone to write out my diet plan and my exercises for me, doesn't guarantee me the results though.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

> Lol but what your missing is the fact she worked 12 hour days to afford the privilege .


Really ...... 

:surrender: Opinions are like ****.holes, everyone has got one ......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Really ......
> 
> :surrender: Opinions are like ****.holes, everyone has got one ......


Bit of a knob really aren't you , why can't you just say well done .


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

top physique... and the red hair is sexy as fook!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> F.uckin hell - anymore eggs she would be cluckin !!!!
> 
> She annoys me a little TBH - Goes the gym for a couple of years and suddenly she's the main spokeswoman for the world of fitness and figure
> 
> As to if I would - Theo Walcott's sister is better .....


Very harsh mate-the reason she's in the headlines is because of how far she's came from what she was,if it puts bodybuilding and particularly womens bodybuilding in the public eye and is seen to be a positive avenue for people to go down lets get behind her and support her-amazes me that on a bodybuilding site when someone does some good for the sport people still look for the negative. She was so humble and open in the documentary when she met other female competitors it was clear to see that she had left the attention grabbing limelight behind.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I am a sheep and I just do what I'm told

Well done Jodie you are an inspiration to everyone ....... gush gush gush

Congratulations on your amazing transformation :yawn:

Yano what I think its just over exposure that makes me pi55ed off sometimes, I kinda think people should do things for themselves first and foremost.

I might be a little jaded and I'll admit that and I do want her to do well TBH as I have a sister that competes and know how difficult it can be (diet, training, general perception) but lets see her stick it out and then I'll hold my hands up.

Cant say fairer than that ....


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> top physique... and the red hair is sexy as fook!


My wife has hair this colour and it rocks. Have loved the colou ever since I saw the girl that sung in the band Aqua :wub: (they did Barbie Girl) when I was a teen 

Just found this pic, started my love of the red hair


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I am a sheep and I just do what I'm told
> 
> Well done Jodie you are an inspiration to everyone ....... gush gush gush
> 
> Congratulations on your amazing transformation :yawn:


What have you done to make you such a good judge of her bodybuilding ability ?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

She cooks her own rice if that counts ?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> She cooks her own rice if that counts ?


In the microwave :lol:

Ok she lifts her own weights, spends time training, avoids eating **** food and is trying to turn things around I guess we all make mistakes (me included)

I might make rash judgements but I'm not ignorant ....


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Never thought I'd say it but she's kind of become an inspiration to me - was after the documentary she did.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jodie wad a judge at my wifes recent comp she is good for the sport and a nice girl .


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

ewen said:


> What have you done to make you such a good judge of her bodybuilding ability ?


all gob****es are good judges mate did you not know?? lol


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

She has represented the UK brilliantly and won against, what looks to be, some pretty in shape competition. I think its great to have some one so prominently in the media/public eye that is a positive role model and shows what hard work and dedication can do. She's not size zero and malnourished like so many other 'celebs' she looks strong, fit, and in excellent shape.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

jodie was on the active channel a couple of days ago going through a workout routien and she stated that she hates doing cardio at the gym,therefore she doesnt do it.. all her cardio comes from walking her dogs every day 5-10 miles


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Fair play to her and also let me lower the tone.

I'd lay flat open my mouth and stick my tongue out as far as possible then get her to do 12 hours of squatting. For some reason I don't think the collar matches the cuffs :confused1: lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Well done to her!! Seems it has turned her life around


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Not really a vegetarian in the truest sense.

But fair play to her, i do feel she's had an unnecessarily hard time in the past.

Hopefully this will harden her up a bit.


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was never keen on her till I saw her last documentary, it really changed my opinion on her! Then I read about work she has done with anti-bullying campaigns and charities etc

She's worked really hard and yes she might have had help from PT's Nutritionists etc but you can't buy the determination that a transformation like that requires, regardless of her motives.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Just been reading into her past.. She has had a few nasty relationships. In a domestic abuse relationship with one for 4 years, bloke was then jailed for murder. His best mate murdered his girlfriend and Jodies best friend by strangling then hittin her with a hammer..

Definately sounds like a tougher life than most Id say, fair play to her. Looks good in a female body building sense, not attractive that skinny to me, needs a bit more curve for my taste!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

she done great IMO !!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

She's done herself proud, she's put up with the media making money out of bad mouthing her left right and centre and hasn't been beaten down.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

rb79 said:


> jodie was on the active channel a couple of days ago going through a workout routien and she stated that she hates doing cardio at the gym,therefore she doesnt do it.. all her cardio comes from walking her dogs every day 5-10 miles


Every other tweet is 'Just done 2 hours on the bike'


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> She's done herself proud, she's put up with the media making money out of bad mouthing her left right and centre and hasn't been beaten down.


definitely mate, we think we are strong but she has had so many beating downs in the past with media and general public, you really think how hard thats got to be day in day out, then to have all that on one side and then do what she has done (some of us will never get there) even without any outside pressure..

anyone that says otherwise that she hasnt done well and wether they like her or not she puts everyone on here to shame with that hidden strength and determination she must have insode herself...

for example some guys on here are going off on a bender cos someone has disagreed or called them out etc.... she has had that for years from fcukin millions of people..

thats just out and out fcukin guts what she has and continues to do !!!

I would rep her if i could...


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I would smoke her leg before she lifted weights and after.....possibly during


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

good for her anyone whos done a show will knowhow hard it isand if it rasies the profile of our sport then thats a good thing IMHO


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> definitely mate, we think we are strong but she has had so many beating downs in the past with media and general public, you really think how hard thats got to be day in day out, then to have all that on one side and then do what she has done (some of us will never get there) even without any outside pressure..
> 
> anyone that says otherwise that she hasnt done well and wether they like her or not she puts everyone on here to shame with that hidden strength and determination she must have insode herself...
> 
> ...


spot on flinty


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> Jodie wad a judge at my wifes recent comp she is good for the sport and a nice girl .


sorry mate but what qualifiers her as a Judge?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> definitely mate, we think we are strong but she has had so many beating downs in the past with media and general public, you really think how hard thats got to be day in day out, then to have all that on one side and then do what she has done (some of us will never get there) even without any outside pressure..
> 
> anyone that says otherwise that she hasnt done well and *wether they like her or not she puts everyone on here to shame with that hidden strength and determination she must have insode herself...*
> 
> ...


Really because what she has done 2 shows and has a PT no 9-5 job no kids etc.......but she puts everyone else on this forum to shame does she........step into my shoes for a day then mate....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hometrainer said:


> good for her anyone whos done a show will knowhow hard it isand if it rasies the profile of our sport then thats a good thing IMHO


this is my issue how has it raised the profile of the sport?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate but what qualifiers her as a Judge?


She was the celebrity judge so probably the celebrity bit 

She knows nothing really when you look at the big picture as you know , but she did it as a profile boost for Sarah .


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

shes done well but i do think its just to stay in the public eye, what happened to becoming a tattoo artist (fail), wonder whats next


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Really because what she has done 2 shows and has a PT no 9-5 job no kids etc.......but she puts everyone else on this forum to shame does she........step into my shoes for a day then mate....


Im not sure he means because she has just done two shows rather that she has had constant abuse and pelters for years yet still has done something positive.


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

fair play.but i think she should not of had all the tattoos. i think it does not look good

on a great body like hers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

That Alex Reid was apparently judging to .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Really because what she has done 2 shows and has a PT no 9-5 job no kids etc.......but she puts everyone else on this forum to shame does she........step into my shoes for a day then mate....


you know what i was going to say 90 percent of people on here to shame but it felt like such a cleche (spelling)

and why would you say what has she done ??? i categorically stated what she must have to put up with .. do you have millions of people having a go at you day in day out mate ???

sorry im confused , i didnt say she has reached heights none of us have reached i was saying how strong willed and determined she must be ..

so what if she has a PT ?? does he do all the work for her ??

im suprised at you scarb for that response to be fair .. i wasnt knocking you for effort at all !! we can all say have a day in my shoes bro what difference does that make !!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

lucanuk said:


> shes done well but i do think its just to stay in the public eye, what happened to becoming a tattoo artist (fail), wonder whats next


Maybe it is and maybe its not mate, if it is then thats fair enough surely as thats how she earns her living, either way no one waved a magic wand and gave her that body did they!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you know what i was going to say 90 percent of people on here to shame but it felt like such a cleche (spelling)
> 
> and why would you say what has she done ??? i categorically stated what she must have to put up with .. do you have millions of people having a go at you day in day out mate ???
> 
> ...


so was i


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

well its obvious because of her fame it raises the profile of BBing, even the final of the brits where the overall winner gets a pro card doesn't make the national press. but when someone who is already famous takes part in a BB show its covered by the national press. So of course that gives the sport some extra mainstream coverage that it wouldn't have got.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Need some FABREEZE....it stinks of jealousy in here:lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

paddy86 said:


> so was i


me too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> you know what i was going to say 90 percent of people on here to shame but it felt like such a cleche (spelling)
> 
> and why would you say what has she done ??? i categorically stated what she must have to put up with .. do you have millions of people having a go at you day in day out mate ???
> 
> ...


why are you surprised when you clearly said


> wether they like her or not she puts everyone on here to shame with that hidden strength and determination she must have insode herself...


what are you surprised at?? the difference mate is you said she puts everyone on here to shame with her strength and dedication?? to do what stand on stage with more help than anyone on this forum gets? you have made a sweeping statement made from what you have heard/seen about this woman but know nothing about the lives of the members on her, yes i do take offence to that part........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

paddy86 said:


> so was i


Why?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jay.32 said:


> me too


Why


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> Need some FABREEZE....it stinks of jealousy in here:lol:


im actually pretty mad at that post .. it makes it look like i am dissing other peoples results when i wasnt even on about the actual shows .... more of the mental battle against everything that she has put up with...

i agree there are lots of people in far worse situations that have achieved greatness.. but this was one example of someone doing well against it all !!!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Maybe it is and maybe its not mate, if it is then thats fair enough surely as thats how she earns her living, either way no one waved a magic wand and gave her that body did they!


yeah like i said she has done well, time will tell if she continues or moves on to another show called Jodie marsh becomes ??????. if not i will apologize, if i notice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> im actually pretty mad at that post .. it makes it look like i am dissing other peoples results when i wasnt even on about the actual shows .... more of the mental battle against everything that she has put up with...
> 
> i agree there are lots of people in far worse situations that have achieved greatness.. but this was one example of someone doing well against it all !!!


you may be mad but you wrote the post and there is no getting away from what you clearly said.

as for being jealous if that is aimed at me explain what i need to be jealous about?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> why are you surprised when you clearly said what are you surprised at?? the difference mate is you said she puts everyone on here to shame with her strength and dedication?? to do what stand on stage with more help than anyone on this forum gets? you have made a sweeping statement made from what you have heard/seen about this woman but know nothing about the lives of the members on her, yes i do take offence to that part........


you are totally missing my point , to be fair mate im not going to argue with you , your obviously stressed as you have had a busy schedule no doubt... i knew what i meant sorry for the generalisation


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> you may be mad but you wrote the post and there is no getting away from what you clearly said.
> 
> *as for being jealous if that is aimed at me explain what i need to be jealous about*?


Now i know your just mad bro... i never said anything about you bieng jeleous !!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> you are totally missing my point , to be fair mate im not going to argue with you , your obviously stressed as you have had a busy schedule no doubt... i knew what i meant sorry for the generalisation


there is no generalisation i am taking your comment as it was written if you meant something else then write something else, i am not arguing either i am disagreeing with you big difference. or am i not supposed to have an opinion like the rest of the forum??


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> im actually pretty mad at that post .. it makes it look like i am dissing other peoples results when i wasnt even on about the actual shows .... more of the mental battle against everything that she has put up with...
> 
> i agree there are lots of people in far worse situations that have achieved greatness.. but this was one example of someone doing well against it all !!!


wasnt aimed at you its aimed at everyone that says " ye well she doesnt work, doesnt have kids, has got a PT" so fvckin what, they dont do the fvckin work for her


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Why


Im not going to get in a debate with you Paul, as im sure you will have an answer for everything..

No matter what support she has, she still has to put in the hard work.. and you of all people know what that is.. and she is putting female bodybuilding in the public eye, encouraging others...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> Now i know your just mad bro... i never said anything about you bieng jeleous !!!


you never said that and it was not aimed at you.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> there is no generalisation i am taking your comment as it was written if you meant something else then write something else, i am not arguing either i am disagreeing with you big difference. or am i not supposed to have an opinion like the rest of the forum??


whatever Paul, your starting to sound like some of the folks on the forum at the minute mate...

I apologise i didnt express myself correctly in my phrasing !!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jay.32 said:


> Im not going to get in a debate with you Paul, as im sure you will have an answer for everything..
> 
> No matter what support she has, she still has to put in the hard work.. and you of all people know what that is.. and she is putting female bodybuilding in the public eye, encouraging others...


Hold on....where did i say she never put the hard work in?? my question is because you said you was suprised i said it so explain why is that....its not having an answer it is having an opinion just as you do??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> you never said that and it was not aimed at you.....


Well there you go mate you quoted me and me alone and then wrote that (easy to misinterpret sometimes isnt it) X


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> whatever Paul, your starting to sound like some of the folks on the forum at the minute mate...
> 
> I apologise i didnt express myself correctly in my phrasing !!


Really why because i questioned what you wrote? i have not insulted you nor have i been disrespectful i have disagreed with a statement you wrote so i fail to see the problem??


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

lucanuk said:


> yeah like i said she has done well, time will tell if she continues or moves on to another show called Jodie marsh becomes ??????. if not i will apologize, if i notice


Well we are all talking about her lol


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Why?


because she has obviously put the same effort in as every other BB does to get too the stage, as a BB you should know exactly how hard it will have been for her and should appreciate the fact that unlike many on here she has the dedication to train diet and get up on stage.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Jodie Marsh - famous and bodybuilding.

Famous *for* bodybuilding remains to be seen .......


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

This forum is funny as [email protected] today, think they must have put something in the water:lol:

On topic, I can't see whats to knock with Jodie Marsh, the mainstream view of BBing is a bunch of roided up freaks...So then you have a celebrity who embraces the sport and lifestyle , has gotten into better shape than a hell of lot of people on here have(me included), has done pretty well on satge and talks highly of the sport in general...

then people want to knock on her on a BBing forum? makes no sense to me tbh.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Well we are all talking about her lol


lukeee hows the fishing going mate?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> hReally why because i questioned what you wrote? i ave not insulted you nor have i been disrespectful i have disagreed with a statement you wrote so i fail to see the problem??


And i have not done that to you either mate .. like i said i apologise for my unclearness...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> lukeee hows the fishing going mate?


Not three bad mate if im honest thanks, i just get that itch and i gotta scratch it, know what i mean :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

alright = i will skip the **** stuff in this thread....she did well enough and looks good IMO

But the pish that was talked on her tv show transformation was a disgrace.....17 carb meal in 12 hiours......9 hours a day work outs - please jodie ffs....dont put your name to that tripe....kids are emulating that

but great ass


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Uriel said:


> alright = i will skip the **** stuff in this thread....she did well enough and looks good IMO
> 
> But the pish that was talked on her tv show transformation was a disgrace.....17 carb meal in 12 hiours......9 hours a day work outs - please jodie ffs....dont put your name to that tripe....kids are emulating that
> 
> but great ass


Its time for a new avi you big tart


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> alright = i will skip the **** stuff in this thread....she did well enough and looks good IMO
> 
> But the pish that was talked on her tv show transformation was a disgrace.....17 carb meal in 12 hiours......9 hours a day work outs - please jodie ffs....dont put your name to that tripe....kids are emulating that
> 
> but great ass


didnt see the programme mate , but thats does sound incredibly unrealistic !!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

paddy86 said:


> because she has obviously put the same effort in as every other BB does to get too the stage, as a BB you should know exactly how hard it will have been for her and should appreciate the fact that unlike many on here she has the dedication to train diet and get up on stage.


show me where i said i did not respect the effort she had put in to get onstage, i will wait for your reply


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

she has dun well think she eats meat to up her proiten well training did on that documentry on dmax any way.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

goonerton said:


> This forum is funny as [email protected] today, think they must have put something in the water:lol:
> 
> On topic, I can't see whats to knock with Jodie Marsh, the mainstream view of BBing is a bunch of roided up freaks...So then you have a celebrity who embraces the sport and lifestyle , has gotten into better shape than a hell of lot of people on here have(me included), has done pretty well on satge and talks highly of the sport in general...
> 
> then people want to knock on her on a BBing forum? makes no sense to me tbh.


Good post.

This forum has many competing members and are not praised or supported enough imo .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Uriel said:


> alright = i will skip the **** stuff in this thread....she did well enough and looks good IMO
> 
> But the pish that was talked on her tv show transformation was a disgrace.....17 carb meal in 12 hiours......9 hours a day work outs - please jodie ffs....dont put your name to that tripe....kids are emulating that
> 
> but great ass


she is now under a new coach (body Coaches i think) i could not watch the TV programme not because of Jodie but of that **** of a coach and the advice he gave her especially saying she had to eat meat (she is a veggy) because she was holding water.....what he expected after 17 carb meals in 12 hours i am unsure.....


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't say that I'm a massive fan, but Fair play to her, she looks good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> And i have not done that to you either mate .. like i said i apologise for my unclearness...


Fair enough......

just to point out at no point have i knocked Jodie for what she has achieved.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Fair enough......
> 
> just to point out at no point have i knocked Jodie for what she has achieved.....


Nope your right you have not


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good on her carrying otu her goals...

But yuck..... (just my opinion)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> Nope your right you have not


that was not aimed at you but others that seem to think i had....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and Scarb i still love you, even though you are a grumpy cnut X


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> Oh and Scarb i still love you, even though you are a grumpy cnut X


  25 weeks dieting, 65hr weeks and only 4hrs sleep in the last 24 is not a good mix


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

wow 24 eggs a day,, fair play to her cant wait to catch it on tv


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> show me where i said i did not respect the effort she had put in to get onstage, i will wait for your reply


show me where i said you "didn't respect the effort" she had put in....... i said i thought you would of appreciated what she has done as you have also been through it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 25 weeks dieting, 65hr weeks and only 4hrs sleep in the last 24 is not a good mix


Mate i wont even begin to imagine how hard that is bro !!! you have my fullest respect (and sympathy ) you crazy b4stard lol !!!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Dave3g said:


> wow 24 eggs a day,, fair play to her cant wait to catch it on tv


sweet jesus!

I went off eggs very fast just having them every morning for breakfast when I did low carb/keto. I couldn't imagine trying to eat that amount in a day.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

old scarbie is a miseable cnut.......but hes our miserable cnut....and a few iother foryms. lol.....byt they are all tits


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

in the sun newsppaer today it had her diet as 24 eggs a day and 3 hours low intesity cardio and 45 min weight training


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

si23 said:


> in the sun newsppaer today it had her diet as 24 eggs a day and 3 hours low intesity cardio and 45 min weight training


i think we all can agree that what the papers say is far from the truth.....


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i think we all can agree that what the papers say is far from the truth.....


well she also tweeted she does 2 hour of cardio on the bike


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i think we all can agree that what the papers say is far from the truth.....


epecially the sun lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

si23 said:


> well she also tweeted she does 2 hour of cardio on the bike


so that is straight away different from the sun? 2hrs i can believe to a degree but 3 hrs would be hard to believe with her body size.....


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

When I was training to race on the bikes even I didn't train for 3 hours lol

Fcuk even 1hr on a static bike is absolutely mind numbing.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> When I was training to race on the bikes even I didn't train for 3 hours lol
> 
> Fcuk even 1hr on a static bike is absolutely mind numbing.


She does it with the seat off :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

badly_dubbed said:


> When I was training to race on the bikes even I didn't train for 3 hours lol
> 
> Fcuk even 1hr on a static bike is absolutely mind numbing.


i know guys and girls who have done 2-3hrs cardio to get onstage but they are shredded all respect to Jodie she is no where near shredded (for example James L did 3hrs when he dropped a weight class and won his pro card) so i dont believe this volume of cardio


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I girl at my gym competes and always call me over and says "just talk to me about anything" helps pass the time


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

When gymgym does cardio, the bike gets fitter.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I girl at my gym competes and always call me over and says "just talk to me about anything" helps pass the time


id tell her i was stalking her and her mum......that'd teach the mithering cow lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i know guys and girls who have done 2-3hrs cardio to get onstage but they are shredded all respect to Jodie she is no where near shredded (for example James L did 3hrs when he dropped a weight class and won his pro card) so i dont believe this volume of cardio


To get shredded I could see it....I was training to road race, so fat loss wasn't a high priority...CV efficiency was...vo2max training etc etc...I did distance stuff too and 100miles on a static bike is destroying. Took me around the 3hour mark...high cadence stuff.

Everyday? Not a chance in hell she does that.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Uriel said:


> id tell her i was stalking her and her mum......that'd teach the mithering cow lol


Her mum died recently ......

jus kidding :wink:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Reading the comments on here just make me laugh, I say well done to her she has worked hard and yes with help from PT just like all the pro's have she has done to comps one uk coming 5th and one state side coming 1st and that as got fcuk all to do with her celebrity status, she did the comp in Washington so who the fcuk would know who she is there she won it with the body she presented so well done her hope she keeps it up. :thumbup1:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i know guys and girls who have done 2-3hrs cardio to get onstage but they are shredded all respect to Jodie she is no where near shredded (for example James L did 3hrs when he dropped a weight class and won his pro card) so i dont believe this volume of cardio


Don't forget though she is supposedly competing natural, how many fat burners/peds/diuretics etc had the people you are talking about taken?

plus we all have different metabolisms, i've heard of quite a few people doing no cardio and managing to nail condition...and perhaps her condition was as good as nailed as needed for that particular show, i have heard for some womens classes they are penalised for being too low bf%. I have no idea if that is the case with this show...but if she says she does 3hrs a day cardio then i don't see any reason to doubt her.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> but great ass


You spelt AAS wrong!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Not my cup of tea looks or personality wise. Fair fvcks to her.though she's worked hard for that.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

goonerton said:


> This forum is funny as [email protected] today, think they must have put something in the water:lol:
> 
> On topic, I can't see whats to knock with Jodie Marsh, the mainstream view of BBing is a bunch of roided up freaks...So then you have a celebrity who embraces the sport and lifestyle , has gotten into better shape than a hell of lot of people on here have(me included), has done pretty well on satge and talks highly of the sport in general...
> 
> then people want to knock on her on a BBing forum? makes no sense to me tbh.


Well said..... A few more high profile peeps would do our sport the World of good. Look at the effect (the, then yet to be famous) Arnold did for BBing, without his influence most of us would not be here.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

She should be proud of herself.. she couldn't be any more dedicated if she tried... congrats to her!! I'm pleased for her.. she gets a bad rap about her style and appearance, but when ever I hear her speaking on TV she always sounds like a nice person and just wants to better herself.. that's all she wants and if it's shown on TV then why not! I think she has been very insecure as a kid.. and doesn't have many real friends in her life, anything that she's done a bit out of the ordinary has a lot to do with making up for her insecurity, doing this is a great way to feel proud of her self image and self confidence.. and rightly so.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

She has done an amazing job, the only reaason l cant take to her is the tattoo's, l think they spoil all her hard work.

Just my opinion.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> Don't forget though she is supposedly competing natural, how many fat burners/peds/diuretics etc had the people you are talking about taken?
> 
> plus we all have different metabolisms, i've heard of quite a few people doing no cardio and managing to nail condition...and perhaps her condition was as good as nailed as needed for that particular show, i have heard for some womens classes they are penalised for being too low bf%. I have no idea if that is the case with this show...but if she says she does 3hrs a day cardio then i don't see any reason to doubt her.


my comment was not a dig at her just that from her physique and how she looked before she dieted for this show i doubt the information, as for the people using drugs, i prep natural girls and men and know how hard it is to do it without PED's and 3hrs is alot of cardio for her not to be shredded.....

but my point was that the sun says she did 3hrs but on her twitter she said 2hrs so i was doubting the media not her, but i know how much you love to disagree with me


----------



## bodell83 (Oct 13, 2010)

id smash her back doors in...although she`s probably stronger than me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

bodell83 said:


> id smash her back doors in...although she`s probably stronger than me :lol:


She'd smash your back doors in.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> my comment was not a dig at her just that from her physique and how she looked before she dieted for this show i doubt the information, as for the people using drugs, i prep natural girls and men and know how hard it is to do it without PED's and 3hrs is alot of cardio for her not to be shredded.....
> 
> but my point was that the sun says she did 3hrs but on her twitter she said 2hrs so i was doubting the media not her, but i know how much you love to disagree with me


wasn't really disagreeing with you tbh.

was just pointing out that all other variables aside, comparing how much cardio someone who is natural needs to get into a certain condition to someone going for a pro card who is obviously going to have a fair amount of chemical assistance is comparing apples to oranges imo.

and i just agree/disagree with people's posts on my interpretation of what is written, it makes no difference who has written it to me.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 25 weeks dieting


Try 9 months :sad:

Put on more than i should have, ho hum.


----------

